
Google releases Dart 1.0, says language is ready for Web  - cmulligan
http://sdt.bz/content/article.aspx?ArticleID=66370&page=1
======
jgon
I am pretty excited about this. I have been using Dart since it was announced
and the only downside I have experienced so far was that I had to rewrite half
my code every two weeks as the language changed, although this was entirely
expected.

Now that the language is a stable target I am really looking forward to seeing
what sorts of libraries can come forward and also how performance can improve
using the VM on the server side.

Warning: The rest of this comment is somewhat controversial and speculative.
Feel free to skip it if that is not what you want.

In the bigger scheme of things I have somewhat conflicted feelings about Dart.
Google has been trying very hard over the last few years to kill whatever
positive feelings I had towards it for their open-source, open-web stance. A
million little things like dragging their feet on chrome/webkit prefixes,
google+ infiltrating everything, etc, etc have made me more appreciative than
ever for Firefox and Mozilla. But in the 2 years since Dart was announced it
has gone from a basic spec and vm to a fully functional and pretty great
language and vm, while Javascript has languished in committee as more slop is
packed in while the basics (numerical types, non-terrible type coercion) are
ignored. The current target is a late 2014 release date. How much further will
Dart and its VM be by then!?

I love Dart for what it lets me do right now, and for its commitment to
compiling to javascript so everyone can use it. But it's hard to trust that
google won't use it as some sort of competitive weapon in the future. And so I
am stuck, wanting to support the open web, while being unable to stand the
leap back in time and productivity that is developing in Javascript.

I guess the only thing to do is focus on getting things done in the here and
now and let the future take care of itself. And right here and now Dart is a
pretty compelling package.

------
tdees40
Is anyone using Dart in production? I'm not really a front-end guy so I don't
keep as up to date, but it seems like this hasn't made much of a splash.

~~~
WoodenChair
You mean the day 1.0 came out? Ha, not many - that's probably why the 6
projects/companies highlighted were fairly obscure - how about asking again in
6 months?

------
rdtsc
Just wondering, why isn't the announcement page on Dart's website on the front
page as opposed to an add-ridden .bz page?

------
LukeWalsh
I would like to see any large scale products or startups that are using dart.
Can anyone point me in the right direction?

------
hencq
More discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731322](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6731322)

